# .270 Ammo



## RTMuley (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I have a few boxes of 270 Ammo that I don't need anymore. 
(1) Box 130 Gr Remington Core-Lokts (Lead Tip) - $20 
(2) Box 130 Gr Federal Power Shok (Lead Tip) - $20 Each
Will sell all together for $50. Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Where are you located?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTMuley (Aug 15, 2021)

Located in Layton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If no one has purchased it I’ll take it


----------



## RTMuley (Aug 15, 2021)

Sounds good Ray, I sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Killed many deer with those green and yellow core-lokt's. Someone will put them to use.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll buy the federal power shocks if no one else has yet.


----------



## RTMuley (Aug 15, 2021)

Pm sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

